# Scorpions



## BritKnee (Jul 25, 2011)

How do I kill them? They are driving me insane. I have a 9 month old I can't take my eye off of for a second because of these buggers. One sting can kill a baby, did you know that? 

I've caulked all my baseboards. I've caulked my ceilings around fans and lights. They are mainly in my bathroom- which has a HUGE service panel for the tub, but no door on it, no screen, nothin!

Help. If I get stung one more time I am going to lose my mind!


----------



## CharlieO (Jul 25, 2011)

sounds like a question for an exterminator


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 29, 2011)

Try sticky traps?


----------



## mrrobinson (Aug 23, 2011)

that's scary. get an exterminator asap. or if it's that bad, relocate?


----------



## ownersblues (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy cow, is this common? That is really scary and if most of Texas is that way, moving South may never be in my future!


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 26, 2011)

They are common in the country down here. Not so much in cities like Houston, DFW, Austin, etc.


----------



## ownersblues (Aug 27, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> They are common in the country down here. Not so much in cities like Houston, DFW, Austin, etc.



Amazing, I don't know why I never thought of that. I always said with the economy in Texas I could get a nice house with a good amount of land but if I have to worry about poisonous snakes and scorpions, I may be better off staying with the blizzards in New York. 

Thank you. I swear I learn something new everyday and love it. I think the biggest bug issues in New York State is ants and we can spray for them at least.


----------



## JTGP (Aug 28, 2011)

Pictures, please


----------



## BritKnee (Aug 29, 2011)

This is what I'm dealing with. Also, here is the wiki.


----------



## SnellExperts (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm really glad that we dont have those things on the east coast. I did a simple search on Google and found a guy that said repellents don't kill these things, but if you can kill their food source then you can drive them to better hunting ground. Here is the link. Try other searches for natural repellant and see what you can find. What is the Best Scorpion Repellent? (Glendale: apartment, house, buy) - City-Data Forum


----------



## Rumi (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow!! I feel for you BritKnee and wish I had a solution for you!
The worst we have in NE Ohio are black widows, and I've never seen one.

OK, your plight has caused me to search a little. Ortho makes a line of products called Home Defense MAX, and some of them kill scorpions. 
You would need to be careful with them, and maybe only use them outside your home.

My brother swears by them for keeping spiders at bay. Some products can be sprayed indoors, but caution is needed. I've sprayed up high on walls to avoid a cat from walking on sprayed areas as one example.

God bless your efforts!
.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 13, 2011)

And why is there no door over that access hole?


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 14, 2011)

Rumi said:


> I've sprayed up high on walls to avoid a cat from walking on sprayed areas as one example.
> .



Just make sure you don't point a laser light that high up. He might surprise you with how far he can jump to get to it lol


----------



## Rumi (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, thats good SnellExperts! 
I've had a blast getting the puddy tat to chase a laser pointer. 

You should try rigging a short ice fishing rod/reel with something you can cast in the house! Opens up a whole new level of antics, and mayhem.  :


----------



## SnellExperts (Nov 17, 2011)

Omg that sounds like a whole new level of fun for the family pet.
*runs out to store to buy fishing rod*  (evil grin associated with that action) lol


----------



## Rumi (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry for the distraction BritKnee, I'm going to start a thread on successful cat toys in the General Chit Chat forum.


----------



## exportgoods (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my, that's awful, so are they in your house?


----------



## padpik (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi BritKnee:

I manage properties in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. We don't have scorpions, but we have mice and minor insects. If you are renting, your landlord is liable to be found negligent should anything happen to you or your baby, IF you have informed him of the problem and he has not covered that access hole by the tub in a reasonable amount of time. Scorpions are pretty big and with the exoskeleton and claws I doubt they can fit through a 1/4 inch hole like a mouse can. There is no reason for them to be able to get into your home. We have trouble keeping mice out, but we wouldn't have a problem keeping scorpions out.

Good luck!
Tim


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I'm getting them now. Not enough for sticky traps not that I would want them out. 

Anyone tried anything that worked?


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I used CYPER WD. It's granular you mix a scoop with water per instructions and spray around baseboard inside house and stronger if you want outside. I had a centipede problem and found  that this stopped them. As time went by I noticed scorpions. Usually dead and if not almost dead. It's been over two months and I need to reapply because we have seen a couple of healthy ones lately.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 28, 2013)

Could you train the cats that have been pooping in the yard to catch them?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 4, 2013)

They often come in from above.  Look at your light fixtures and check for dead ones.  Just about any home pest spray will slow them down.  Fill all cracks in the lower exterior of house, especially at ground level.  

We have lot's of them but they seldom cause problems.


----------

